
Ask HN: What flight search tool do you use? - ColinWright
I fly enough to be inconvenienced by bad flight search tools, but not (yet) enough to write my own search veneer.<p>What flight search tools do you use?
======
PaulHoule
I am near a small airport which has a limited number of carriers, so
frequently I use the carrier search sites.

For instance if I am going to North Carolina, American will send me through
Philadelphia, but Delta will send me through Detroit. Delta will have to offer
me a large discount to go that far out of my way.

